

Putin accuses USA in destabilizing the world - m1117
http://rt.com/news/198924-putin-valdai-speech-president/

======
Someone1234
He didn't say anything specific that I disagree with, except maybe placing
responsibility for the Ukraine situation at the West's feet. That was
effectively a Russian invasion, nothing more, nothing less.

You cannot throw your toys out the pram when Europe rightfully gives you an
economic black eye for invading one of their neighbours. And screaming that
Ukraine was in a short skirt and "asking for it" doesn't really help your case
any.

The terrorism funding issue I'll agree with. The West does it over and over
again (particularly the US and UK) and then pretends like they're surprise
when it blows up in our respective faces.

We also funding ISIS a bit via Syrian rebels before we stopped.

------
m1117
"Russia has made its choice – we want to develop our economy and develop
democratic values" sounds so innocent. Especially with overwhelming
corruption, racketeering etc that I don't see is improving

